# recovery



## Nate C. (Oct 16, 2012)

I guess im recovered 90% so ill give a few tips since i had dp for
10years. You cant be thinking about those unanswerable questions like
why am i here and whats the point of doing anything. THose questions
will just make you go further into your head. You want to be outside
of your head that's the whole goal. For once you are outside of the
black hole of the mind you are out in the world with mind and body.
You are not just mind so a good sign for recovery is feeling of
control of your body and limbs being more there and noticeable. Also
not taking care of your body and not going outside on a daily basis
is one of the number one things that will keep you in the state of
dp. It'll make you feel like you don't have a life even though every
person alive has a life no matter what they do with it. Dont let
others tell you otherwise there just insecure about themselves. For
when a person judges you and makes fun of you means that they just
want to make someone a scapegoat for all the things that went wrong
in there life. The best thing that has helped for me and multiple
other people is meditating make a effort to silence the mind at least
for a solid 10mins a day. After silencing your mind you'll actually find
out that your body has a lot to say like i should do this and this
and i should try this and this. After meditating for awhile i started
to exercise by going out to the basketball court and just played by
myself by shooting the ball and running for it. This helped
tremendously because before hand i didn't even get outside of my
house for weeks at a time. Then i started doing it everyday for a
hour or two and i devolved a habit. Having something to do everyday
helps a lot also even if its not something very important it just has
to be something that you want to do and doesn't trigger dp like
thoughts. When i had dp the question i asked myself the most is why
am i even alive its not like i asked to be and there's no point to
it so why should I even be here. Well i figured out that question and
its yes life is pointless but things make me happy so i have a
decision i could either cry about why im here and do nothing and feel
this horrible emotion or i could try to do things that make me feel
good and enjoy this opportunity vs being another element of the
universe. We actually are something special even if were just a
miniscule speck of things. We are alive were not a rock we move we
talk we have emotions that can make us feel. So what im trying to say is
we cant worry about things that already are we just have to accept it
because we know in our hearts that this question will never be
answered and we just gotta move on and make something of your life
and have this good feeling called happiness because apathy sucks
doesn't .Doesn't?

Well anyway i went in a tangent there
staples for this is Meditating 10 mins a day, Exercise, Daily
routine, Focusing on the future and not the past, making a effort to
get outside at least once a day, finding something that makes you not
think of dp almost a sanctuary almost it could be a anything probably
a hobby though. One last thing people with dp think that other people
not your family, but other people in the world are judging our every
movement and thought meticulously. People are not thinking about you
they are most likely not noticing you because your not saying
anything and they are thinking about there life because they have one
also. We all have lives so it would make sense that there in there
own world metaphorically.


----------



## dpguest (Mar 13, 2013)

Great post, thank you.


----------



## InMyDreams (Mar 9, 2013)

Great post. Do you have any links to meditation tutorials?


----------

